# Are you an international, outgoing and undiscovered Reality TV star?



## jhatton

Are you from overseas and living in the UK? Do you have a passion for fashion and social media? Are you looking for work? 

We are looking for an out-going, confident and undiscovered reality TV star for a brand-new series. If you find office life a bore and are looking for something a little more lively and exciting, this could be the perfect role for you.

This is a full-time paid role. No previous experience or qualifications are needed, the willingness to learn and to work long hours is a must. 

The role will be based in Liverpool but may involve travel throughout the UK. More detailed information about the role will be given on successful application.

If you think this role describes you and you see yourself as a potential reality TV star, we want to hear from you. Apply ASAP – role will last between 1-6 months 

To apply, respond to this message with an email and we will be in touch


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved this to our Media Requests area for you, which is the only area of the forum where posts such as yours are permitted.


----------

